

UPS: We’ve Been Hacked – May have compromised customer card information - markmassie
http://time.com/3151681/ups-hack/

======
mabbo
"The malware began to infiltrate the system as early as January 20, but the
majority of the attacks began after March 26. UPS says the threat was
eliminated as of August 11 and that customers can shop safely at all
locations."

I can't "safely shop at all locations" knowing that it took this company 6
months to stop a malware attack.

~~~
superuser2
Yes you can, because you're not liable for credit card fraud committed against
you.

~~~
bigdubs
Any claims go on your credit report, so it isn't totally true that there are
zero repercussions.

~~~
superuser2
You're being downvoted because this is wrong.

Some banks will allow you to essentially say, "I made this charge but I don't
want to pay it." In that case, the merchant can go after you for the product
you stole, and you can even be charged with shoplifting. (People might do this
if they're dissatisfied with the product but can't return it, claim it didn't
arrive, etc.) That could go on your credit report as an unpaid debt to the
merchant you stole from.

There is no credit score penalty for reporting that you saw an unauthorized
transaction. The bank just wipes it out and issues you a new card. It's
happened to my family multiple times.

~~~
ethomson
It's true that this doesn't land on your credit score, but that doesn't mean
that you can chargeback without anybody ever noticing. Issuing banks collect
lists of credit cards that have issued chargebacks. A merchant may be able to
purchase access to this list from their merchant bank.

This is sort of a big hammer for a merchant to bring out: it will probably not
catch any stolen cards (since those would have been cancelled as soon as the
fraud was detected, before the chargeback was even processed), and it will
simply block customers who have made a chargeback, without any idea of fault.

The only people who would ever use this, one would presume, are at a very high
risk for chargebacks and on the verge of having their merchant accounts
cancelled. For example: "web sites with monthly, recurring subscriptions". You
might be surprised how many men and women with teenage boys in their house
dispute charges for these types of web sites!

------
cratermoon
Oddly enough, my local UPS store installed brand new POS credit card readers a
bit over a week ago. It's not listed on the ones affected, but now I believe I
understand the timing.

------
coldcode
Payment card information. What does that mean exactly?

~~~
freehunter
Payment card information is a subset of personally identifiable information
(PII). Generally when someone talks about payment card information, they mean
the information that is necessary to process a payment card:

First and Last Name

Credit Card Number (and/or PIN and/or CVV and/or routing number/account
number)

